# Oakley: VR50 Pink Iridium Lens



## Mlouis (Jan 3, 2011)

I have these lens and I find that they are good for everything except foggy days


----------



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

Really..except foggy days..i was doing a little research since this post, and reviews said they were good for fogy days.

I was wanting something for sunny like days...how do these do in sunny day conditions? I dont wanna burn my eyes out!


----------



## willsnowboards (Jan 28, 2011)

I have this lens in my crowbars... I've had the persimmon lenses as well, and I have to say that this lens is much better. It does everything well, especially at night and for flat light. I haven't had a chance to use them in super super bright conditions, but I've used them during a few pretty sunny days and they worked great. I think that they would be much more versatile than black iridium.


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

Not very good for foggy/ultra white days. Otherwise, its great. I got pink and emerald iridium


----------



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

willsnowboards said:


> I have this lens in my crowbars... I've had the persimmon lenses as well, and I have to say that this lens is much better. It does everything well, especially at night and for flat light. I haven't had a chance to use them in super super bright conditions, but I've used them during a few pretty sunny days and they worked great. I think that they would be much more versatile than black iridium.


So you think the black irisdum is just to dark and except for super sunny days..they wouldnt be good at anything else. Where as these pink iridium would be more well rounded for more conditions?

Well I may keep them afterall...pink is one of my favorite colors..:laugh:..just not sure for lenses...


----------



## AMessy (Nov 17, 2010)

I have the VR50 Pink Iridium lens in my Splices. They are my favorite lens for every light condition except bright sunny days. The Black Iridium lens is basically opposite of the Pink Iridium, it would be perfect for bright sunny days. I've used the PInk Iridiums in bright days and they work, but they are not ideal.


----------



## Mlouis (Jan 3, 2011)

Ya i read that these were supposed to be good in the fog too but i found them useless on foggy days. Also, they are a bit bright on sunny days but i find them pretty manageable.


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

I have to pairs of A frames. One in Black Ird and the other in Pink Ird. I tend to use the pink more often cause they work better, for me, in lower light conditions, overcast days, and at night sometimes. I only use the Blk Ird for when it's really sunny out.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i see they changed the name... pink iridum is not a 50 base


----------



## ETC (Feb 26, 2011)

legallyillegal said:


> i see they changed the name... pink iridum is not a 50 base


There are two different ones. There are VR50 pink iridium's and then there is also just plain pink iridium's.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Go to Oakley's site and research: Its a great site.


----------

